# Rolling cabinets under workbench



## LIAM (Sep 18, 2008)

Does anybody know if there are any cabinets that roll under the workbench/table other than Gladiator? 
I love the idea, but do not so much love the diamond plate appearing front.


----------



## Jeff (Sep 28, 2008)

UltiMate offers some rolling storage systems for the garage, and if that is too high there are some good rolling file storage cabinets that can be had for a reasonable price, usually at your local office supply house.


----------

